# Crappie flies?



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

So I posted a few days about catching my first crappie on the fly (on any gear for that matter). The next day I caught a second. The next day.... a third! All were caught on different wooly bugger variations. So, my question; what's your go to crappie fly? Be specific where possible. Pictures if you have them. I'll try to post some of my new experimental ones. (I always say ill post pics and then forget. But ill try to remember this time ;-) )

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

little tiny Clouser Minnow. Honestly... you do NOT need anything else. That or a sparkle white bugger.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> little tiny Clouser Minnow. Honestly... you do NOT need anything else. That or a sparkle white bugger.


I actually just tied a few little clousers... white/charteuse size 8/10... and just ordered material to make some white buggers  

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Wooly Bugger w/ a small bead for the head. Bright tail and darker body. Here is one I've been slaying them on.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Clayton said:


> little tiny Clouser Minnow. Honestly... you do NOT need anything else.



yep---or an all white maribou tied with a clump of maribou---no body--#12 -3x is good when you dont want weight---save the good flies for trout


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I will say this about crappies on the fly...fly size depends on what size fish you can expect. If I am fishing an area with smaller fish, I will use smaller flies, usually like a #6. Yep, I said it, size 6 is as small as I will go. Do not be afraid to use larger streamers if you can expect larger fish. My main go-to patterns are a simple white conehead zonker and Clousers in a few variants. For some reason, coyote tail over white bucktail Clousers work wonders on crappies for me. Olive/white and all white are also good. One f my best patterns for numbers is a smaller version of a fly I found in catalogs called the Bassmaster. Very simple/durable fly, here's the recipe:

-hook: #6 3XL streamer hook
-eyes: small brass dumbbell
-tail: white rabbit strip/flashabou
-body: ice chenille
-beard: rubber leg material

Here's an old pic of a craw orange colored version I used for creek smallies:










Here's the white conehead zonker:










I say don't be afraid to go bigger because I have had big crappies hit flies as big as a 3.5" #2 EP shad:



















The white zonker claims a ton of them:










Coyote Clouser got all these:


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow those are some nice fish Cream! I've tried for them a few times on the fly and have not done well. Any lakes with decent shore spots for a fly guy? I'm not looking for hot spots just bodies of water.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Nice lookin flies/ fish... looks like ill be tying some new stuff soon. I love that coyote bugger... I have some similar I tied for smallies and carp. I love tying bigger flies too

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I was robbed of the prime trophy crappie fishing last spring by the epic flood of 2011 in the SE. I basically got out once in the 3 week window I have narrowed it down to and caught the one real hawg on the EP shad, and that was it. I'm hoping this spring cooperates better!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Most anything that will imitate a minnow will be good for crappie. To a crappie, there may not really be any difference between a woolly bugger and a clouser. I mean, heck, a maribou jig or mister twister is rather similiar and crappie have been caught on those "spin" tackle for a long time. I think color matched with water condition is more important.

Also search for crappie candie flies too. Sort of a cross between the woolly and the clouser.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

ARReflections said:


> Most anything that will imitate a minnow will be good for crappie. To a crappie, there may not really be any difference between a woolly bugger and a clouser. I mean, heck, a maribou jig or mister twister is rather similiar and crappie have been caught on those "spin" tackle for a long time. I think color matched with water condition is more important.
> 
> Also search for crappie candie flies too. Sort of a cross between the woolly and the clouser.


So I know usually on sunny days, use bright colors, overcast,bgo natural in color.... what about water clarity etc...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I dunno, Zach...

I've heard the dark days-dark lures / sunny days- bright lures theory as well over the years...

But I've caught more fish than I can count dodging that theory. LOL

I think they are gonna take what they take; if they are hungry enough (or mad enough) they'll strike at almost anything.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

I do occasionally fish for crappie with my flyrod when they're in shallow in the spring. I've had the best luck using epoxy minnow flies. The color in the photo has been my top producer of keeper (10+ for me) crappie.


----------

